# How many of you subscribed to the NHL Cener Ice and "or" might subscribe to the NBA ?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Boy, I really miss watching the NHL now that the preview week is gone.  

I mainly enjoy watching football and baseball. I'm just not sure what to do now that we possibly might see the NBA Season Pass.

Would anyone like to guess on how much the NBA package will be when it becomes available?

Maybe I should sub to both packages? thats alot of $$$$$.
*decisions* :shrug: *decisions*


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

I think with DirecTV, it's $179 regular price, $159 early-bird price (signup by Nov 5), and $149 automatic renewal for last season's pass-holders. There is also a half-season package offered in mid-January for about $100. I believe cable charges about the same prices, and I assume when Dish finally signs a contract, they would also charge similar prices.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I subscribed to the NHL Center Ice package and pulled the plug on Showtime since the championship boxing matches on Saturday nights are no longer all that interesting to me and the new movies featured there aren't enough to justify me keeping it any longer. I used to enjoy watching Tyson box once upon a time there, but it no longer holds the same appeal and Bobby Chez (SP?) just doesn't do much for me. Seems like HBO's boxing coverage is much better nowadays anyways and I'd rather hear Lampley or Foreman over the guys doing the Showtime fights. I'll watch some of the Celtics games on Fox Sports New England with passing interest, but I'm not a big enough NBA fan to warrant going for the NBA season pass. Pro hockey is where its at for me.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Yeah, it gets expensive when you subscribe to one or more packages. 

I buy the MLB one every year, my dad and I split the NFL ST and he comes over to watch the games on all of the TV's. 

I've had the NBA package too every year since 1996, but some years I lose interest in the eastern conference no-scoring boring teams.  When I lived in Phoenix, the package stunk for Suns games. COX/ASPN 9 feeds that were on the NBA package one year early on suddenly weren't on anymore. I didn't even have the opportunity to get Dimension/COX cable as my apt complex didn't have it. I was blacked out of a lot of Suns games for a few years since LP had to use the visiting teams feed. (COX 9 feeds were always from home). I'm undecided whether to renew for this year. NBA OTA backhauls the last 2 years haven't been scrambled on c-band (after about 5 years) and c/ku digital is on the way for me (Woohoo!), so I don't know yet. 

NHL package: Well, 1st year I had satellite is the year Gretzky joined the Kings in 1988. I jumped on the bandwagon and haven't got off yet.  Hockey is too boring for me overall though. Much more exciting at the Forum or Staples in-person. I subscribed one year in Phoenix to watch the CBC feeds (Coach's Corner) when those feeds went digital on c-band, but I won't get it anytime soon. I barely watched the games from the last week. Just wanted to catch the DirecTV mistakes if any. There were even 2 Islanders games on SBS 6 this week plus the usual games from Columbus again this year on Ku, but I don't really follow it until March and then I'm ready. Kings I know are 3-0, so that's good. 

I have 7 DirecTV receivers and 3 from Dish. If the sports packages that I like are on Dish then that's great, but I have more DirecTV receivers. so that's where the programming is going for now.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Have got both packages this season on D*....BTW.....when did D* start including preseason NBA games as part of the free preview period?!!!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I guess it's tough when you like all sports programming.
I primarily watch Baseball and Football, but I do enjoy the NBA and NHL. I was watching hockey every evening during the free preview week. 

Maybe we should talk more NHL here in the forum.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I had NHL when I had Digital cable and used it all the time to watch my Mighty Ducks....

I think MLBEI and NFLST are better buys and are the two packages I go with every year. I haven't subscribed to NHL Center Ice since DirecTV, but if you like the NHL its a good package. I'd just rather spend my money on MLBEI and NFLST, but I realize some people don't have that option.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

I have an automatic renewal for the NBA LP with DTV, but if Dish gets the NBA LP, I will get it from Dish and suspend my subscription frpm DTV until MLB EI starts. If Dish doesn't get the NBA, I may just purchase a second DTV receiver and end my subscription with Dish. It's a long soap opera how I ended up with both, but I think it's getting ridiculous to pay for many of the the same channels on both.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I would really like NHL CI, I have the $160 bucks, but it seems like an awful lot to me to pay for it. I miss flipping from one game to the next . NFL ST would be the only other sports subscription I'd be interested in.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

They broke down the cost of the Center Ice package per game on the Charlie Chat the other night and I thought it was like $ .15 cents or something when all was said and done. Not too bad of a deal for me if I consider the costs I would save attending a game or two at the FleetCenter factoring in my time, parking, food, and drinks. I think you and John should both go for it. I had season tickets one year with the Bruins and it cost me $847.00 for 41 home games way up in the balcony (second to last row at the top but still a great view at the blue line) just for tickets alone including one bonus preseason game. Glad I did it as it was one of those things on my list to do before I die, but I'd sooner get the CI package now and enjoy action from all around the league. You can easily drop $160 going to a few games in person with a friend when you factor in everything including the gas to get there.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

Saw the preview, saw HNIC, saw the $140 leave my wallet!


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

I have had NHLCI 4 years and running. In fact, it was the sole reason for me getting a sat. Living in Oklahoma makes it very difficult for a hockey fan from Chicago. I find it odd that I can watch all of the Blackhawks home gams when fans in Chicago cannot. Gotta love Dollar Bill Wirtz! Any way, I have no interest paying for any more packages. Luckily my college fb team has thier own national network(HEHE). Go Irish!


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keep amonte _
> *I have had NHLCI 4 years and running. In fact, it was the sole reason for me getting a sat. Living in Oklahoma makes it very difficult for a hockey fan from Chicago. I find it odd that I can watch all of the Blackhawks home gams when fans in Chicago cannot. Gotta love Dollar Bill Wirtz! Any way, I have no interest paying for any more packages. Luckily my college fb team has thier own national network(HEHE). Go Irish! *


I had never before seen a professional hockey team charge its own home fans pay per view fees just to follow their pride and joy in the windy city prior to the Wirtz regime. He's infamous for being tight with the purse strings and actually manages to make the Bruins owner/Delaware North guru Jeremy Jacobs look like an impulsive spender on occasion if you can imagine that.

Steve and John: Take a look at all of the whacked out stuff you are missing out on with no NHL Center Ice! The world of pro hockey has more quirks, superstitions, and random oddities then any sport I can think of. Below is what happened last night in Calgary during a game between the Bruins and Flames.

http://www.globeandmail.com/servlet/ArticleNews/sports/RTGAM/20021018/whoca17/Sports/sportsBN/breakingnews-sports


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: Unthinkable, that cracked me up.
Boy, you guys have got me just about talked into it.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www2.bostonherald.com/sport/bruins/bnots10182002.htm

The naked truth

Thomas and the rest of the spectators at the Saddledome got an eyeful with five minutes left in the third period, when a young male disrobed, climbed to the top of the glass and proceeded to crash headfirst down to the ice.

He suffered a head injury and had to be taken off on a stretcher, presumably heading for the hospital and, later, jail.

``I saw him taking down his pants,'' said Bruins captain Joe Thornton, who was visibly amused by the weird scene. ``I'm saying, `What is this guy doing?' And then right from the top of the boards down to the ice. Oh man, it's not very nice falling from up there. I hope he's all right, the poor guy. He gave the crowd what they wanted to see. He's an entertainer, that's for sure.''


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Now he's gonna have nude photos of him spread all over the internet. :lol:


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angiodan _
> *Saw the preview, saw HNIC, saw the $140 leave my wallet! *


Amen to that. If there is one thing Canadians take a lot of pride in, it's hockey and beer in no particular order. Watching a hockey night in Canada telecast with the Leafs, Senators, Canadiens, etc.. on a Saturday night is a great way for new fans of the sport to catch up pretty quickly. They seem to raise the bar pretty high in terms of excellent production values with the most insightful commentary between periods. It's a religion up there.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Man why couldn't the preview last an extra two days :lol:

HNIC is great! I'll still be watching


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Unthinkable _
> *
> 
> Amen to that. If there is one thing Canadians take a lot of pride in, it's hockey and beer in no particular order. Watching a hockey night in Canada telecast with the Leafs, Senators, Canadiens, etc.. on a Saturday night is a great way for new fans of the sport to catch up pretty quickly. They seem to raise the bar pretty high in terms of excellent production values with the most insightful commentary between periods. It's a religion up there. *


Well, as I've mentioned in a previous thread, I'm a transplanted Canuck, so seeing HNIC after more than 8 years was great! I feel it really is the best coverage of the game. The camera angles are great, and Ron and Don were a blast to see again.

Leafs-Canadians this week, should be a great game especially after the Habs gave the Wings a loss at home last night.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angiodan _
> *Saw the preview, saw HNIC, saw the $140 leave my wallet! *


....IMO CBCTV delivers the best NHL + Olympics coverage! They set the standard for others to strive for.


----------



## jlvideo (Apr 7, 2002)

I've had the NHL CI for the 3rd year and it's always great to watch. I can watch the Wild play from different feeds and other ota channels. Even the canadian games are great as well. You get feeds from sports net east,west,pacific,and more. I hope they continue with more ota feeds. And go Wild!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

The trouble with the NHL is that the regular season is just spring training for real hockey - the playoffs


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Well I did it, I just subscribed to the NHL CI.
I really do apprecaite hearing everyones input.
Now I'm ready to kick back with a Molson Ice and enjoy the games.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Thats the way to do it John! Some good games on tonight.


----------



## newflyer7 (Apr 10, 2002)

i got the nhl ci this year. when i saw dish network was offering an early bird 139.00 i decided to get it.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I must admit I enjoyed hitting the "recall" button on my remote tonight switching between the World Series and the Blue Jackets. 

Great game by the Blue Jackets as well, defeating Florida 4-1.
Bad part was, I had to drink Corona tonight, Molson Ice is much better with Hockey. :lol:

Now Im watching Edmonton/Boston and the Series.


----------



## jlvideo (Apr 7, 2002)

John,hope your'e having a blast watching center ice. My wild lost a good game to detroit tonight. I always watch the games. Wow i was shocked to see columbus beat florida. Florida used to be good,now they aren't as good. Lots of guys leaving.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

John,
I had Center Ice for a while about 2-3 years ago on Time-Warner Digital cable..I had a blast watching the diffeent announcers and teams you dont see as much. Last year and this year I get the Blue jackets on Fox Ohio and the Penguins from Fox Pittsburgh with the Dish Sports pack (The Penguins claim Canton/Stark County as part of their territory from even before the BlueJackets arrived).Funny thing was since almost no one got Fox Pittsburgh in Stark County.no one saw the Penguins..Penguins did sell Pay-Per View which I bought a few games ofabout 5 yrs. ago..
I became a Hockey fan through the Original Cleveland Barons AHL team, Cleveland Crusaders.(World Hockey Assn.) and the NHL Barons am just nowmgetting interested in Columbus Though I also like the current Barons AHL Franchise which moved to Cleveland last season.

Tim Lones 
Canton, Ohio


----------



## xxxx (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Unthinkable _
> Some good games on tonight.


That Leafs/Canadiens game (2-2 tie) was almost like playoff hockey. The refs/players seem to be settling into the new rules


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xxxx _
> *
> 
> That Leafs/Canadiens game (2-2 tie) was almost like playoff hockey. *


Excellent game. That save Hackett made on Sundin in OT was great. It looks like it went off his head!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

John, Hockey is a great game, I'm sure your going to enjoy the NHL CI. 

If Dish Network gets the NBA I will sub to that one as well.

Keep up the good work here, John I enjoy reading the Sports forum here. I'm just a lurker that stops by every now and then.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

GeorgeF, I'll probably get the NBA package if Dish Network gets it as well.

Thanks to you and all other posters, that is what makes this forum.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Make a point of tuning in to catch the Buffalo Sabres play by play guy when the game is on Empire some night just to get a real feel for unbelievable enthusiasm / home team homerism! I can't recall the guys name, but once you hear him celebrate a goal you will never again forget it. The Penguins used to have a pretty colorful guy awhile back as well who always came up with really random signature calls for whenever Jagr or Lemieux would score ala "scratch my back with a hacksaw" / "upstairs next to grandma's peanut butter jar" / "get over grandma cause Jaromir's in the fast lane" etc...


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *GeorgeF, I'll probably get the NBA package if Dish Network gets it as well.
> 
> Thanks to you and all other posters, that is what makes this forum.  *


One last look at why its never a good idea to mix beer with red sox...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Unthinkable...the Sabres play by play guy is Rick Jenrette and I agree he is entertaining with his calls, etc.....BTW the Penguins guy, Mike Lange is still dishing out his entertaining scoring calls.....Listening to those 2 call goals is HILLARIOUS, IMHO


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Those are the men - thanks DCSholtis! I could sit back and listen to Rick Jenrette call Miroslav Satan goals all night long.


----------

